# 5 year old has a 2cm mass above her sternum



## faith2015

So last week I took my DD to the doctor to make sure her cold was just a cold (sure enough it was just a head cold/allergies) But during her visit the doc was examining her and found a 2cm mass right in the middle of where your collar bones comes together above the sternum under the neck (kinda a sunken hole)

I am freaking out!!! We go tomorrow for an ultra sound, but I have lost so many hours of sleep just thinking my baby is not okay :cry:


----------



## Smille24

Being a mother is one of the most difficult jobs. I am so sorry you are going through this. I hope that this is not a major issue and is something that can easily be taken care of. Let me know how the appointment goes. :hug:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Fingers crossed all goes well :hugs:


----------



## faith2015

Every mothers worst nightmare! Thank you ladies


----------



## alibaba24

Try not to freak yourself out I know it is virtually impossible but try and see what the ultrasound comes back with. people often get all kinds of lumps and bumps which are nothing . keep us posted xx


----------



## Wriggley

hope all is okay :hugs:


----------



## faith2015

Well they did the ultra sound and of course they wouldn't give me the results. I have to call her doctors tomorrow for the results. I hope that doesn't mean it's bad :(


----------



## alibaba24

I would assume its because they need to give them to the Doctor before you so he can tell you? Im not sure if the ultrasound techs are allowed to give out results x


----------



## faith2015

Just got a call from pediatrician, we have to make an appointment with the ENT to confirm which type of cyst it is. Its either dermoid cyst, suprahyoid thyroglossal duct cyst. Either way it goes it will have to be removed and then tested again to triple check that its not cancerous.


----------



## alibaba24

Im glad you have some more information and its being removed x


----------



## Smille24

I'm glad you got a response. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just a cyst and nothing more. :hug:


----------



## faith2015

Smille24 said:


> I'm glad you got a response. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just a cyst and nothing more. :hug:

We have an appointment with the ENT saturday


----------



## Smille24

faith2015 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you got a response. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just a cyst and nothing more. :hug:
> 
> We have an appointment with the ENT saturdayClick to expand...

How did the appointment go?


----------



## faith2015

Smille24 said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you got a response. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just a cyst and nothing more. :hug:
> 
> We have an appointment with the ENT saturdayClick to expand...
> 
> How did the appointment go?Click to expand...



I guess it went as well as it can. Since the mass in deep in the tissue its hard to tell if its a tumor or an cyst until they put her under and remove the mass. They are unsure of the size now. So I am fighting with my insurance because the codes the doctor gave them are really far apart of each other. So right now I am working with my insurance to understand that we don't know anything until after its removed. Its weird because all of the codes are covered, so I am unsure of why their is an issue.

I am trying to stay strong!!!!!


----------



## Smille24

Stay strong and have faith. I hope you get everything settled with your insurance company. They can be such a hassle to deal with.


----------



## faith2015

Smille24 said:


> Stay strong and have faith. I hope you get everything settled with your insurance company. They can be such a hassle to deal with.

Smille24 - So i finally have everything figured out!!!! Surgery is the 13th!! Ughhh I hope this stress doesnt hurt my TTC either :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

I'll keep praying for you guys. Keeping my fingers crossed everything goes good.


----------



## faith2015

Smille24 said:


> I'll keep praying for you guys. Keeping my fingers crossed everything goes good.

Your so sweet!! Thank you, and I will keep you posted!


----------



## Cattia

really hope all turns out well xx


----------



## Wriggley

thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

Hope everything hoes well.


----------



## EcoMama

Hi, I've just read through your thread. Big :hugs: to you and your dd xxxx


----------



## faith2015

EcoMama said:


> Hi, I've just read through your thread. Big :hugs: to you and your dd xxxx

Thank you so much


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: I know it's not the same but my friends husband is going through the same. His is approx 10 cm now growing rapidly and had increased 2 cm in the past week :nope: his starts at base of neck and extends down collar bone to chest. As he's an adult they have been able to ru a few mris and a biopsy and it is not cancerous. He is due his operation soon. Just wanted to give hope as his outlook wasn't seeming too good but is now xxx


----------



## Itsychik

Just read this and wanted to send you :hugs: sounds like such a scary experience for you all! Hope the surgery goes well and your DD recovers soon xx


----------



## faith2015

Thank you ladies for all the kind words. Today is the day :( I'll give you guys a follow up when we get released to come home


----------



## laurajo24

Hope it all goes well. xxx


----------



## alibaba24

will keep you's in my prayers x


----------



## kerrie24

Just read through this thread, I hope everything is ok x


----------



## faith2015

She is 4 days past surgery, recovered perfectly. Testing came back and it was a dermoid cyst! Heavy weight off my shoulders!


----------



## jd83

Glad it was nothing serious, and that's she's healing well:)


----------



## Smille24

faith2015 said:


> She is 4 days past surgery, recovered perfectly. Testing came back and it was a dermoid cyst! Heavy weight off my shoulders!

That's awesome news!!!


----------



## Cattia

Great news, what a massive relief! X


----------



## laurajo24

Brilliant news! Glad she's recovery well x


----------



## alibaba24

so pleased to hear thisx


----------

